# lens purchasing patterns



## unruled (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a theory that photogs go through 2 stages of lens buying. 
stage 1: buying lenses to cover the focal range and learn the different lenses, focal lengths and mastering them
stage 2: refactor- you've learned which lenses and focal lengths really work for you, allowing you to sell (or shelve) lenses infrequently used.

what do you guys think?


----------



## archangelrichard (Feb 4, 2012)

You left out fan boys who seem to have an infinite amount of money and buy the newest latest and greatest and then disparage us working folks who have to pick and choose lenses by cost / benefit

You also left out cost as a factor - often people with little money will get lenses of larger zoom range (i.e. 18 - 270, etc.) and aftermarket brands because that is what they can afford

"There is more here than meets the ear"


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 4, 2012)

I started (digital) with a 40D + 18-55 + 55-250 (pretty much the same as I had for film)

Produced good results

When I bought my 50D I then moved to 

17-40, 24-105, 70-200 f/4, 50 f/1.8

Bought 5D (classic) and bought the 50 f/1.4, 135 f/2, 200 f/1.8, 300 f/4

Then I bought the 5DII no extra lens except the 180 macro and the 70-300L 

Bought two 7Ds with the 70-200 f/2.8 II (sold the 50D, the 5D and the 300 f/4)

Bought the 1D4 and the 400 f/2.8 and the TS-E 24II

Bought the 1Ds3 (sold the two 7Ds) and got the 85 f/1.8

My lens purchasing pretty much coincides with the new bodies arriving. That is because I am developing/changing my style over time so need/want the appropriate lens to support that.


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 4, 2012)

I sell nothing in my life, yet will wait, study, and save in order to buy the best the first time around. Within some reason.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 4, 2012)

Bought the 7D with 15-85 and 70-300nonL.
After a few months, got the Nifty Fifty 50/1.8.
Then the Lensbaby.
Then a few Pentacon Six-mount soviet primes and a tilt-adapter (65/3.5 then 90/2.8 and 250/3.5).
Then got sick of the 70-300nonL low IQ, so sold it for the 70-300L (the L wasn't released when i bought the camera).
Since then, it's all primes, the faster the better.
Samyang 35/1.4, Takumar 50/1.4, EF 85/1.8, EF 100/2.0.
And another Arsenal kiev-mount 30/3.5 fisheye and a few kiev 2x t/cs.
And more Pentacon Six primes, this time Zeiss versions, 50/4.0, 80/2.8, 180/2.8.
And finally a Kenko 1.4x t/c for the 70-300L (i'll review this later).

Now i'm pretty much done for primes, the only thing that tickles my fancy are wider longer faster, like a 20mm flektogon/takumar/nikkor, the samyang 24 if it's good enough once it's out, if i find a cheap 135/2L, or longer than 300mm f/4 or 400mm f/anything in EF or FD with an Ed Mika adapter. Also have my eyes on more Zeiss P-6 primes, only if i can get them in the Red MC (latest and best) versions then i'll ditch the earlier versions back to ebay. Bellows are on the list, as is the olympus 20mm or 38mm 15x über macro.
But everything on the list is getting more and more expensive, there's no more <$50 lenses like my 30-year old soviet primes were, the only way from here is into the $100-200 region and further...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2012)

I started 'small' with my foray into dSLRs. I shot with film SLRs many years ago (before autofocus), and knew the 'lens before body' maxim. So, not knowing if this would be a passing phase or primarily for memory shots of the kids, or something that would be a passion, I got a gripped T1i/500D, 17-55/2.8 IS, and 85/1.8, 430EX II, and Manfrotto CF tripod/head - what I felt would be an ideal setup for family shooting while keeping to a reasonable (and spouse-approved) budget of $3K. 

It turned out to be a passion. 

Generally, my lens-buying pattern is that I research carefully and buy lenses to meet my needs. If it's something I'm positive I'll like, I buy new - that's most of my purchases. If I'm unsure that the lens is ideal for my needs, I buy used - for no more than 70% of the current new price, ensuring I can later sell the lens with minimal loss. I've got a good track record there. Of the lenses I have bought new, I've only sold two - the 85/1.8 I started with before knowing this would be a long-term endeavor (replaced with the 85L II), and the EF-S 10-22mm (after getting a 5DII and 16-35L II) - so, in both cases where I sold lenses I'd bought new, I chose the right focal length, but ended up with a better lens. In each case, I lost only $50 on the sale. To date, I've bought 6 used lenses - 200/2.8L II, 300/4L IS, 24-105/4L IS, 70-300 DO, MP-E 65, and 28-300L. Pretty good track record there, too - I've sold 4 of the 6; the 24-105 just to buy a new copy with the 5DII kit, the tele primes after getting the 70-200/2.8L IS II and 100-400, and the 70-300 DO because I wasn't thrilled with the IQ. For the lenses I sold, in many cases I actually made a profit, so in the net including the new lenses I sold, overall I'm a little in the black. The MP-E 65 I love. The 28-300 I just bought this week - intended as a travel lens, supplemented with a couple of fast primes - so the jury is still out. But that's why I bought it used, and for less than 2/3 of the cost of a new copy.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2012)

I also started small with two prime lens namely a 50mm and a 85mm and mastered them for 12 months or so. Then after much research and reading I decided to expend with the 70-200mm, the 135mm and a 24mm. So far I was lucky and furtunate that I dont want nor need to sell any of the lens I have because I tend to use them all...in fact I like to rotate their use to force me to shoot differently.

I will say that for me that have this approach work, mastering all but a few lens first was very important to get back into the grove of photography. I hope I can continue this trend but with three new lens in the books for this fiscal year due to the latest rebate period, the [ersonal bank has taken a hit for sure!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 5, 2012)

unruled said:


> I have a theory that photogs go through 2 stages of lens buying.
> stage 1: buying lenses to cover the focal range and learn the different lenses, focal lengths and mastering them
> stage 2: refactor- you've learned which lenses and focal lengths really work for you, allowing you to sell (or shelve) lenses infrequently used.
> 
> what do you guys think?



yep then there is the 
stage 3 - the best zooms available
stage 4 - prime obscession
stage 5 - combine 3 and 4 to get a working mix


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2012)

The huge majority of cameras are sold by stores like Best Buy, and the salesman pushes to sell the most expensive lens his customer will buy. 

Followers on this site are pretty exceptional, and do not follow the same pattern when buying equipment as the typical spur of the moment buyer who wants to upgrade his point and shoot. The majority own only the kit lens and never buy another.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought a T2i/18-55/Cheap 75-300 first
*Sigma 20mm f/1.8
*Canon 50mm f/1.8
Sold all that
Bought: 
5DII
EF 50mm f/1.4
EF 85mm f/1.8
EF 50L
EF 35L
EF 16-35mm f/2.8
EF 24-70mm f/2.8
EF 100mm Macro L
EF 135L
Then I traded the 85 1.8 and 35L for a 70-200 f/2.8 IS
Sold 24-70
Traded 70-200 + $1300 for another 35L and the 85L II
Sold 100 Macro L
Bought 14L II

And that's where I am today. Getting either the Zeiss 21mm or 24L II next. 

So I guess I somewhat agree with what you're saying, I bought a lot of stuff and tried to figure out what I liked, and sold the stuff I didn't use as much.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll throw myself into the mix. 

For now I prefer lenses gone over by a canon tech. If I could fine tune focus I would be a bit more adventurous - grumble grumble (next body).
So I actually prefer Canon serviced, a bit weird perhaps. 

The only no brainer for me 70-200mm 2.8 L is everything else involves alot of compromises. I would love it if some lenses jumed out at me. An example being the primes I like have big draw backs and or haven't been updated in like 25 years......I think w.t.h. fits here.
Hey its another dwindling middle class.

Last but not least.
Money/spouse have hobbled me .

Overall the lack of current midrange primes affects my investing in L primes because I can't test the waters and be confident. 

.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 5, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Overall the lack of current midrange primes affects my investing in L primes because I can't test the waters and be confident.



Midrange

85 - f/1.2, f/1.8
100 - f/2
135 f/2
200 f/2.8

All good lens - why mess with something that works so well


----------

